# Location data in Cloudy LR



## NicholasTupper (Aug 6, 2019)

I know that you can add location data in Lightroom (cloudy) but it is difficult if the location is in the middle of nowhere. Apart from using LR Classic is there any way around this? I do like to know where I took a photo from even if it isn't truly essential!

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 6, 2019)

When you say it's difficult in the middle of nowhere, that's just because the bit of the map is small? If so, click on the map and it opens into Google Maps so you can zoom/pan.


----------



## NicholasTupper (Aug 6, 2019)

Sorry, I mean it is difficult to input the location in the cloudy LR. The fields to allow you to enter a destination are:
Location
City
State
Country

Could you add a specific waterfall in the middle of a national park?
If you took a photo in the middle of the countryside with no major landmark, how do you meaningfully specify the location? You can’t drag & drop onto the map as you can in LR Classic, unless you back-sync to classic to add this??

Thanks,


----------



## clee01l (Aug 6, 2019)

In the IPTC Location fields there is a Sublocation field.  I don't think Lightroom Cloudy offers this kind of location granularity.   The Map panel also does not seem to offer the functionality of the Classic Map Module to drop a pin on the correct location.   If these functions exist, I have not figured out how to invoke them in Cloudy.  Either of these to functions are necessary to get the location granularity that you require.  Importing GPS coordinates from the file metadata will place the image on the map panel in the right location.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 6, 2019)

You would have to add the GPS coordinates to the file _before_ importing it into Cloudy. That could be using Lightroom Classic, or apps like HoudahGeo for Mac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 9, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> That could be using Lightroom Classic, or apps like HoudahGeo for Mac.


When I remember, I try to turn on the phone track log and sync that back to the originals in camera. 

I'd love to see a time when Cloudy can guess location for photos based on phone photos shot at the same time. That would be a really good use of AI.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 9, 2019)

I agree about the opportunity for AI. Unfortunately, Adobe's AI can't even identify the Statue of Liberty, Big Ben, or the Portsmouth Spinnaker (sorry, I don't know of anything in Southampton!). It won't even read contents such as the great big "70 Whitehall" sign in a photo I took the other day.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep. People talk about 'Artificial Intelligence' as if that already exists, but the reality is that we haven't even invented 'Artificial Stupidity' yet.


----------

